# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh giò nóng món ngon Hà Thành

## hangnt

*Tiếng rao khàn khàn, đều đặn như xoá tan bầu không khí trầm lắng của những đêm mùa thu, trời se se lạnh. Hình như đã quen lắm với tiếng rao này, mà mỗi lần nghe thấy, xóm trọ chúng tôi lại lao nhao chạy ra ngoài ý ới mua bánh giò nóng hổi.*

Và cũng như quen lắm với xóm trọ này, cô bán hàng rong lần nào cũng dừng lại ngoài cổng, lại gọi vào: “Bánh giò nóng, các cháu ơi.” Tiếng gọi thân quen, bình dị quá, xóm nhỏ chúng tôi lại chạy ra ngoài, tiếng nhờ vả mua hộ, tiếng đưa tiền,… cứ xôn xao cả lên, khiến cô bán hàng cũng phải bật cười.

Cô bán bánh giò người nhỏ nhặn, đội chiếc nón đã bạc sờn đường chỉ, chiếc áo ngoài còn đọng lại những hạt mưa đêm, nhẹ nhàng đưa những chiếc bánh giò nóng hổi, còn thơm mùi lá chuối cho từng đứa. Chiếc hộp xốp của cô chẳng có gì ngoài những chồng bánh giò vừa mới cất, vẫn còn nóng lắm.

Mấy đứa xóm tôi đa nghi, vẫn gặng hỏi: “Liệu bánh đã hỏng chưa cô, hỏng là chúng cháu trả lại ngay đó”, cô cười: “Các cháu yên tâm, bánh nhà cô làm đó, đảm bảo là còn mới nguyên”.



Những chiếc bánh giò hình tam giác đều đặn, đẹp mắt.
Vốn nhà làm bánh giò mang đi bán, cô kể làm bánh quan trong nhất là bột bánh và cách nấu bột. Bột bánh phải là gạo tẻ nguyên chất, xay nhuyễn ra, sau đó cho vào nồi (trong nồi cho ít dầu láng đều), đổ nước vào đun, cho một ít muối và khuấy đều tay liên tục. Cô dặn chúng tôi, muốn bột ngon, mịn, trong thì phải đảo đều đặn, nếu không bột sẽ bị vón cục, lúc hấp lên sẽ không mịn màng như mong muốn. Đảo bột trong vòng 45 phút, thấy bột đặc quánh, nửa chín, nửa sống là có thể bắc ra để gói bánh.

Ngay khi bột còn nóng, thì cho gói bánh vào là ngon nhất, như vậy lúc hấp lên, bánh sẽ giòn và thơm, chín đều. Nhân bánh phải được làm sẵn trước đó. Nhân muốn ngon thì phải chọn thịt nạc vai tươi sống, có như vậy, bánh mới tỏa ra mùi thơm của thịt, ăn vào có vị ngọt của nạc, vị ngậy của mỡ, và một ít mộc nhĩ hành khô băm nhỏ, hạt tiêu và gia vị nêm vừa. Cho tất cả hỗn hợp đó vào nồi, đảo qua cho chín tái, để khi hấp bánh sẽ tránh tình trạng nhân bánh bị sống.



Nhân bánh quyện mình trong vỏ bánh trắng trong.
Cô còn dặn, phải chọn những lá chuối còn tươi, rửa thật sạch và lau khô, sau đó sẽ đổ một ít bột bánh lên lá, tiếp đến nhân và thêm một lớp bột bánh phía trên cùng nữa. Cách gói này cũng khá giống như các cách gói của các loại bánh khác. Chỉ có điều, bánh gìo gói bằng ba lớp lá chuối xếp chéo nhau, lớp lá ngoài cùng to nhất, hai lớp lá trong nhỏ hơn. Gói vừa tay, không chặt mà cũng không lỏng quá. Cách gói cũng phải thật khéo léo, để có được chiếc bánh hình tam gíac đều đặn, đẹp mắt.

Công đoạn luộc bánh cũng rất quan trọng. Để bánh chín mềm, thơm, có vị trong của gạo tẻ thì khi xếp bánh vào nồi, phải đổ nước xấp xỉ bánh, lửa cháy đều, không to quá, mà cũng không nhỏ quá. Cứ đun như thế trong khoảng 30 phút, thấy nồi bánh có mùi thơm toả ra, lá chuối đã ngả màu xanh sẫm đều thì có thể bắc ra, để ráo nước.

Công đoạn làm bánh đã xong, cô vội vàng xếp vào hộp xốp để giữ độ nóng cho bánh và mang đi bán. Mỗi lần như thế, chúng tôi lại được thưởng thức món bánh giò nóng hổi, ngon tuyệt vào những đêm trời trở lạnh. Mỗi lần bóc bánh, hương thơm của lá chuối, thịt lợn như quyện vào nhau, khiến đứa nào đứa nấy chỉ mau mau bóc bánh để thưởng thức.
Tôi thì vẫn thích để nguyên cả vỏ, cắt phần đầu của bánh, xúc lấy nhân bánh và vỏ bánh ăn cùng nhau, để cảm nhận vị đằm của gia vị, vị tê tê đầu lưỡi của hạt tiêu, và đặc biệt mùi thơm ngậy béo của thịt lợn hoà trong lá chuối, lẫn trong vỏ bánh mềm, mịn, tan giòn trong đầu lưỡi.

Mưa tạnh, cô bán bánh giò ra về, lại tiếng rao ấy, dáng đi ấy, cứ chao nghiêng trong đêm mờ mịt, xa dần, xa dần,…

_Tuệ Chi_

----------


## ngoctran215

ngon quá, lâu rùi k ăn bánh giò nóng

----------

